# Deathwatch quick reads / artist should be shot



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Whoever is doing the cover art for the Deathwatch quick reads series IMHO should be shot on the spot!! How bad and bland can it get!! If the writing inside is as bad as the covers (to some of the most amazing characters in 40k, the Deathwatch, I may add) then I pity BL for hiring such bad talent...


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

They are indeed shockingly bad haha


----------



## csw (Apr 22, 2011)

I had no idea about this. Thanks for the heads-up, just popped over to their (not very functionally revamped) site.

Wow. I mean...

_Wow._

That was the best laugh I've had for awhile. I actually had to wipe my eyes dry after that. I can't decide which one's worse, the wannabe Nazi recruiting poster for _Bad Blood_ or the White Scar about to french kiss his bird for _First to Hunt_.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


You don't want to see them. I googled it earlier and saw cover art that fit the bill. Truly awful, IMO.

If you want to google it, just type in Deathwatch quick reads. The first 6 images.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

*shrug* I'm already on a site, I see no reason to travel to others to get info otherwise why would I be here?


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG, they are seriously bad. I will use the covers to frighten away children that get too close to my house! The Redblade character is a weird-looking devient!

.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahahahahaha they're the best I've seen since the tiny headed space marine, forget which novel that was.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Seriously, these are pretty bad. I've said that maybe if they zoomed out a little, and incorporated some carapace armor and pauldron insignias, it might have been better. These faces are pretty gonzo, and zooming in on them helps no one in particular.

One Bullet:










Hi folks, it's Astartes Bill Cosby!










Bad Blood:










"Mein Fuhrer, did you pass ze gas?"

The Flesh of the Angel:










Artist: Shit. This face is so bad even I'm painting a sheet over it.

Redblade:










Remember the good old days when all the Warhammer 40K pics showed supermen with mohawks and Duke Nukem buzzcuts? Feeling nostalgic?

Deadhenge:










Hey, remember those old low-budget cyborg movies that no one ever rented at the video store?
Yeah! Let's use those as inspiration!










First to Hunt:










Yees, Polly, my sweet chickadee. I don't know if I should kees you or roast you.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

someone got high on meth when scrutinizing artits resume.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

What...the...wowwww


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Who cares about cover much these days, they should only start writing things better again.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Roninman said:


> Who cares about cover much these days, they should only start writing things better again.


eh, not a bad idea, i guess. I guess they have some problem of quantity over quality, though


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Roninman said:


> Who cares about cover much these days, they should only start writing things better again.


Although I do agree with the phrase "don't judge a book by its cover" I really don't think it applies here!!

I mean, the content of the book is important, first and foremost, but nowadays you also want it in a nice looking wrapper, especially with all the recent awesome cover-arts being released.

If BL are so tight and don't want to spend an awful lot of on "professional artists" for simple e-shorts, since said artists would definitely charge a penny for a good cover, at least BL could have found some fan-artists who would do a heck of a better job than these current covers! And they would do it for free, just so they get their work out in the open!


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

That moustache....I'm in tears here, pure tears.

They are some seriously bad covers. 

But that moustache is EPIC.


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

Reminds me of Aeon Flux


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

The Bad Blood guy is pouting worse than Kiera Knightly! Such awful faces, get Neil Roberts or Adrian Smith! BTW I THINK these were done by David Hudnut...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I just noticed... no author names for any of these???


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> I just noticed... no author names for any of these???


Further proof of the "improved" website. 
I think it's Counter, Lyons, Counter, Robbie McNiven, Justin D. Hill, and Chris Dows, respectively.


----------



## Doom wolf (Oct 10, 2014)

O_O


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

What the fuck is this?!











Did they actually pay the artist for this? 
*KILL IT WITH FIRE!*


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ :rofl:


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Chaosveteran said:


> Although I do agree with the phrase "don't judge a book by its cover" I really don't think it applies here!!


Oddly, that phrase is least meaningful when applied to actual books, since the cover is supposed to be designed to reflect the contents of the book...

These covers are terrible. I think there was one that would have seemed okay out of the context of the others, but that robo-monocle on the bird and the extremely constipated faces... so bad.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

I thought about submitting my own cover for the next Deathwatch ebook. I think it fits in quite well with previous covers. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> I thought about submitting my own cover for the next Deathwatch ebook. I think it fits in quite well with previous covers. What do you guys think?


It's not quite... smudgy enough. Could you get your hands really sweaty and then just kind of rub it a little?


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Tyriks said:


> Could you get your hands really sweaty and then just kind of rub it a little?


That's exactly what I say to all the girls.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Seriously...


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> That's exactly what I say to all the girls.


I'm giving you rep for that.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> That's exactly what I say to all the girls.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> What the fuck is this?!


My response to seeing that was pretty much the same.



Kharn The Complainer said:


> That's exactly what I say to all the girls.


Well done sir!


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> What the fuck is this?!


... Holy shit that is awful.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Every image is gold.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

That one looks like a 14 year old trying out for art school painted Joaquin Phoenix from Gladiator.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

By comparison to the others this is likely the best proportioned head/face.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Ha ha, that's awesome in a really crap way. They must be having a laugh with these, it can't be serious


----------

